# The Terror



## svalbard (May 7, 2018)

An imagining of what might have happened to Sir John Franklin's expedition to find the Northwest Passage to promptly lose themselves in the frozen north. A strong cast of Ciaran Hinds, Tobias Menzies, Jared Harris and Ian Hart lends the series a certain gravitas. Three episodes in and it continues to gather p


----------



## Droflet (May 8, 2018)

Great show. Seen the whole season.


----------



## svalbard (May 9, 2018)

I am up to episode 7 now and the series is superb. The building sense of hopelessness and horror is really well done.


----------



## Bugg (May 9, 2018)

I've got this recorded but haven't watched as yet.  I really enjoyed the Dan Simmons novel.


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (May 9, 2018)

Loved it. I had been meaning to read the novel for a long time but my to-read list was so long and my to-watch list so short that I went with the show first.


----------



## clovis-man (May 10, 2018)

At the time Simmons wrote the book, the ultimate fate of the two ships was completely unknown. They have recently been found, but no smoking gun as to the actual fate of the crew.


----------



## The Crawling Chaos (May 10, 2018)

clovis-man said:


> At the time Simmons wrote the book, the ultimate fate of the two ships was completely unknown. They have recently been found, but no smoking gun as to the actual fate of the crew.



I followed that story at the time the wreck of HMS Terror was found, because I'm a bit of a sucker for these mysteries, and I seem to remember an article stating that the crew's remains had already been discovered just a handful of years after both ships disappeared. In fact, autopsies were performed on these remains at the time, and Simmons used their finds in his novel.



Spoiler



Most of the crew died of exposure while trying to walk to safety, some were poisoned by tainted rations and others resorted to cannibalism.


----------



## svalbard (May 10, 2018)

I did read somewhere that the remains of some of the crew were found which showed evidence of cannibalism.


----------



## clovis-man (May 11, 2018)

I believe there is still some speculation as to what the crew might have done re the abandonment of the ships. Enough that Simmons certainly had a blank canvas within which to weave his tale.


----------



## svalbard (May 29, 2018)

Just finished the series. Overall it was thoroughly enjoyable. It was good to see Jared Harris finally get the lead role his acting skills deserved.


----------

